# Meldahl Dam Hydro Project



## Trophy Hunter

From what I understand, the city of Hamilton has been given the green light to begin construction of a hydro-electric facility at Meldahl. Supposedly, plannning stages and sampling are underway. 

This project is of great importance to myself and others. I live close to Hamilton and will do whatever I can to represent the interest of the fishing community. The area is just as much a claim of the citizen as it is to the City of Hamilton. Hopefully, by the voice of the many our claim will result in better fishing access to water that must be usefull to the public.

I have fished Meldahl since I was a child and would hate to lose access to one of the best spots I know. If anyone has any information as to who has the building contract, progress, meeting scheduals, ect., please let me know. I'll keep you all posted and will be anticipating any details you might deliver. Once this thing is up and drying, there's nothing more to do. The time to act is now. Knowledge is power, so lets all keep each other informed. 

Regards,

TH


----------



## bigjohn513

Meldahl dam is on the Ohio river between moscow and higginsport...where did Hamilton come into this picture?..or is there a meldahl on the great miami river as well?


----------



## Rooster

I was very upset last year when I first read about the possibility of a hydo being constructed at Meldahl. I would HATE to see ANYTHING change at the dam........love those hybrid 100 yards out!

Anyway, it is my understanding that constructing a hydo is still not cost effective, and in all likelihood will never (at least not in the near future) be constructed. The city of Hamilton is just retaining the rights to build in the future. Not sure where I read this last year, but I hope that it is still true!


----------



## Trophy Hunter

Rooster,

I have seen on another blog site that the plans are drawn up, available to be seen, and "core samples" have been taken at the building site on the Ky side. I have sent an email to the person making those claims requesting a copy of those plans. The source is seemingly reliable and has changed my understanding of the issue that was similar to yours. This is certainly a major development that requires immediate action.

I love that place. I actually have a picture hanging in the office of a silouette picture of myself standing on the rocks, at daybreak, fog rising off the water, with Meldahl in the background. There's something about fishing there; the sounds, the barges going by, and of course the great fishing. So many memories. My father and uncles started going there right after it was built in the sixties. As soon as I was able to walk they introduced me to the dam.

It would be a disaster if this project screws it up. I had plans on upgrading my equipment specifically to fish right where the plant is going up. I'm sure that if it does happen without due regard to the fisherman, that all is not lost for Meldahl.

As you can see, I mean business about this. A wise man once said that, "The quality of decision is like the well-timed swoop of a falcon, which enables it to strike and destroy it's victim. Therefore, the good fighter will be terrible in his onset, and prompt in his decision," The Art of War by Sun Tzu. I'll start by collecting as much information as I can. I don't know enough to even be alarmed at this point.


----------



## Trophy Hunter

To answer your question bigjohn513, there is only one Meldahl dam close to Chilo, OH. I'm of the impression that power runs that long are quite common. Seems like a lot of copper.


----------



## creekwalker

bigjohn513 said:


> Meldahl dam is on the Ohio river between moscow and higginsport...where did Hamilton come into this picture?..or is there a meldahl on the great miami river as well?


Big John, I recall this topic coming up a few times in the past. I vaguely recall this having something to do with an odd law or code that requires a hydro (and maybe similar generating stations) be owned and operated by a municipality. Maybe it has something to do with the river being a public resource or the dam itself being a Corps of Engineers project? I don't remember exactly, only that it seemed a strange reason to have the city of Hamilton own and operate something that far away. I think they may do the same for the hydro at Greenup. Please don't quote me on this, I'm just trying to recall it all from memory a year or more ago.

At any rate, I'm too lazy to go dig back through the earlier posts, but I'm sure you find a better explanation in there somewhere. I think it may have been a post by salmonid if I recall correctly.


CW


----------



## kyjake

Hamilton owns the turbines at Greenup Dam now and has been using the power for years.I fished this dam before the turbines were put in and am still fishing there.It changed the fishing a little but no great effect.I haven't fished Meldahl so don't know the layout there or which side the locks are on.The turbines will be on the side opposite the locks.I would like to get down there and fish it some before they put the turbines in and then after.Building the turbines will take away fishing close to the dam away for a couple of years.
Jake


----------



## Trophy Hunter

Just worked the phones a bit. Got the name and number of the person with all the answers with Hamilton. He is out of the office and will return on Monday. I did get some info. The project is being delayed due to environmental concerns. All I know at this point.

TH


----------



## Trophy Hunter

I'm going to try and get some face time with the man. As far as fishing access I think safety would be of concern in terms of the proximity of access to areas with strong current. I have not even seen a hydro facility. Ideally the platform would be as close to the outflow as possible. We could hit the seams of the current without having to use surf equipment. However, if someone where to go over the rail then that possibility becomes a safty concern. 

Does anyone know of any hydro facilities with access right up to the turbines that I could site as an example?


----------



## chadwimc

I guess I don't see the big picture. Cheap, clean, energy available for thousands of peope versus a fishin' hole? Thr river has hundreds of miles of available fishing.


----------



## ScottB

chadwimc said:


> I guess I don't see the big picture. Cheap, clean, energy available for thousands of peope versus a fishin' hole? Thr river has hundreds of miles of available fishing.


If there is enough cheap energy for 1000's of people then it probably makes sense. But from what I've read, it is at best a break even situation, and a good chance it will never recover the construction \ maintenance costs.


----------



## Salmonid

chadwimc said:


> Thr river has hundreds of miles of available fishing.


Chad, a lot of folks are concerned because near Cinci, the Meldahl Dam offers about the only decent bank spot for 50 miles in either direction. If you have a boat yeah, but the beauty of the dam access is that you can catch anything in the river within a few feet from the bank. Vary rare to have that opportunity anywhere else on the river. 

Just throwing that out there for ya. 

Salmonid


----------



## dobester111

http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/show/voith-siemens-hydro-to-manufacture,749487.shtml

just found this link. it seems to have to do with more than just Hamilton, Ohio. it names other municipalities as well.

haven't read all of it yet, just wanted to relay it first.


----------



## chadwimc

Salmonid said:


> Chad, a lot of folks are concerned because near Cinci, the Meldahl Dam offers about the only decent bank spot for 50 miles in either direction. If you have a boat yeah, but the beauty of the dam access is that you can catch anything in the river within a few feet from the bank. Vary rare to have that opportunity anywhere else on the river.
> 
> Just throwing that out there for ya.
> 
> Salmonid


If you think the dam is the only good fishing spot in a hundred miles, you gotta get out more. I can think of a dozen better spots without trying hard.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

Here's some adobe attachments, plans for the hydro, etc.
I agree w/Salmonid, and Rooster, it's a wonderful place to fish, I drive 2.5 hours to Greenup, over an hour to Markland, or 45 minutes to Meldahl, and there is such a concentration of fish, because of the dam, the turbulence, the bait, etc., that nothing I'm aware of comes close, but I'm a bank fisherman, maybe in a boat there is better.
Having said that, let's see if I can attach these:

I have more than these two, but they are too big for this post, send me a PM w/your email, I'll email the documents, they need some sifting through, but have great insight as to what may happen at Meldahl, it'll be down a few years once they get started, will be a shame.
The other side of the coin, IF, and I say IF, Hamilton and COE actually builds the fishing access to the gates as we now have it, and to the tailrace of the turbines, as well as the turbines, it'll be awesome, just have to be patient.
LMJ


----------



## Fishman

If the dams already there, might as well throw in a power plant too! The damage is really already done, so why not benefit from it? 

I've honestly never fished on the Kentucky side, except from a boat, but I don't think much would change as far as the quality of fishing is concerned. Not to mention, if it's the rough water you like to fish, it's likley it'll always be within casting distance instead having to hope they have those specific dam walls lifted.

More than likely, also, access would improve and you might even see something like handicapt accessable fishing installed there. If fishermen are truley concerned about it, they should try to work with the people trying to make this happen rather than against them, just my 2 cents


----------



## Trophy Hunter

Fishman said:


> If fishermen are truley concerned about it, they should try to work with the people trying to make this happen rather than against them, just my 2 cents


 That is precisely what I am doing right now. I spoke to the financial planner with Hamilton and got some great information today. The coffer dam is expected to go up next if not this year. If the fence isn't too high to jump over, this may be a good structure that holds fish. 

Some environmental issues in terms of fish population and acheological concerns are holding things up. As far as recreational access, I have to interview the project manager. Should have some answers in regard to that within the next few days.


----------



## Trophy Hunter

kyjake said:


> Building the turbines will take away fishing close to the dam away for a couple of years.
> Jake


 kyjake, I have never been to Greenup. As, it stands at Meldahl right now, one can fish the outflows from the two gates closest to the dam via a long 100+yd cast. My concern after looking at the plans isn that the opportunity to fish those gates will disappear.

Having seen some pictures of post hydro greenup it seems as if the construction of the turbines has taken away the ability to fish the outflow as soon as it rolls out of the gate. Is this true, anyone? 

If this is true then the possibilty of the same for Meldahl is real. This is the very issue that myself, and I'm sure others would like to avoid. The drawings show the powerhouse taking up quite a bit of area. Below the dam itself the powerhouse is more than halfway down the rocks to the sandbar. I can't see recreational access being given so close to the generators due to security issues. It's hard to tell what it will be. I'm no architect.

Anyone who can shed some light on this with first hand experience in fishing dams with turbines, please reply. Where is the fishing access in proximity to the gates of the dam?

TH


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

TH, you make a good point, Greenup has good/great fishing in the boils and down, but not in the gates, as you mention.
There is a fellow named Bob, a guard at Lucasville, I think. He made it a point to be at the meetings as they discussed building and planning the Hydro at Greenup, he told me a couple years ago, and on the phone last fall, that someone needs to attend the meetings, at Hamilton and where ever else they occur, to make sure recreational access is provided, or they won't do it, they (hard to actually pin down who "they" are, but the powers that be) will try to limit the access to the gates, and the turbine boils.
At Greenup, there was supposed to be a walkway across the face of the turbine house, and around the corner toward the 1st gate. That walkway does not exist. There is no way to cast into the gate, unless you violate the law and run a boat up into it, which happens now and then.
I talked to Bob late last fall on the phone, he is full of good info, I'd like to attend these meetings, but truthfully, as important as Meldahl and the fishing is, it's not anywhere near the top of my priority list right now.
It would help all if someone would drill down and try to attend these meetings, Bob mentioned having to bring a lawyer or lawyers to at least one meeting just to let those involved know they could be retained. It may take some posturing and what not to make sure the plans are followed that include the recreational fishing access. If you look closely, you can see walkways to the gate and over the spill way giving access to the turbine boils.

LMJ


----------



## Doctor

Here's the setup at Markland Dam in Indiana, bank fishers can get right up against the hydro walls boaters cannot, there not supposed to be past that red lettering on the picture but have seen plenty go past it. Those turbines will put out some serious current and the undertow and boils are furious but it's a great place to catch a lot of fish from the banks especially Skipjacks and Wipers. It's not user friendly as you have to navigate down a gauntlet of leg and shin busting boulders, for us older guys it could mean your last trip if the rocks are damp. Too bad it can't be set-up like Kentucky dam or Barkley they are user friendly with steps and platforms and flat rocks instead of pointy boulders

Ohio does not allow you to go past the lock wall at Meldahl it's at an angle to the Kentucky side but over the years they have been pulling that line back more so that it is even with the Ohio lockwall.

I don't fish the tail race areas much I'm still a tad bit gun shy of that rushing water while in a boat, I do fish from the banks for Skipjacks, which the way Meldhal is set-up right now is ideal
Doc


----------



## Fishman

Trophy glad to hear you're taking the proactive path


----------



## Daveo76

Here's a shot of the turbine house and sidewalk at Greenup.The dam is at the back left with a bridge across the top. There are more shots of the dam in my photo gallery.I don't keep it a secret where I fish


----------



## kyjake

Greenup dam from the parking lot last fall.Turbines are in the left side of the picture.
Jake


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

Just wanted to bring this thread up to date, the construction has begun at Meldahl on the KY side, anyone had any further insight as to what fishing access will be granted after this project is completed?
LMJ

http://www.hamilton-city.org/index.aspx?recordid=175&page=34


----------



## FISHNASTY

Lets go back to candles, can't put in a hydro, can't put in a coal plant, can't put in a nuclear. I think Ohio needs rolling blackouts like California. Oh, I forgot, there now protesting wind turbines.


----------



## treytd32

Ive never fished the Ohio before and was wondering where a close ramp was to put in near Meldahl


----------



## burt

treytd32 said:


> Ive never fished the Ohio before and was wondering where a close ramp was to put in near Meldahl


Neville ramp in Ohio it sits at a guess a mile or so from the Dam. Google it and you should be able to find it.


----------



## steelheader007

Notice some stuff missing?


----------



## steelheader007

I do want to thank the ACE for thinking of the anglers in the area! I did not walk to the dam, but if you did I don't think you would be allowed to fish there due to the construction. The have made a huge heavy ballast tiered wall where the concrete used to be. They have extended the ballast far along the wingwall of the dam. When I get back home I will post pictures. The water clairty sucks 5" of visibility with heavy chop! Two old timers fishing there lilittle butts off with no luck! I can't wait to see how she fishes in the spring for that will be the telltale sign!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

Great pic, I haven't opened Earth up for a bit, you can drill down to within a couple feet it looks like.
That is an earlier pic, trees are green.
LMJ


----------



## steelheader007




----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

Lot's of new rock/riprap on KY shore.
Man I caught some nice fish off that bank, learned to surf cast there.


----------



## boonecreek

Trophy Hunter said:


> From what I understand, the city of Hamilton has been given the green light to begin construction of a hydro-electric facility at Meldahl. Supposedly, plannning stages and sampling are underway.
> 
> This project is of great importance to myself and others. I live close to Hamilton and will do whatever I can to represent the interest of the fishing community. The area is just as much a claim of the citizen as it is to the City of Hamilton. Hopefully, by the voice of the many our claim will result in better fishing access to water that must be usefull to the public.
> 
> I have fished Meldahl since I was a child and would hate to lose access to one of the best spots I know. If anyone has any information as to who has the building contract, progress, meeting scheduals, ect., please let me know. I'll keep you all posted and will be anticipating any details you might deliver. Once this thing is up and drying, there's nothing more to do. The time to act is now. Knowledge is power, so lets all keep each other informed.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> TH


trophy hunter; OR ANY OTHER COCERNED FISHERMEN have u heard any reports on the hydro project. do u know if they have public meeting concerning this project. hop,in they complete the fishing acess at meldaul unlike they did,nt at green up. if any one has had contact with the lockmaster or contractor, or has heard anything would u please post. thank for ur time boonecreek/ freind of the great ohio river


----------



## AnglinMueller

Anyone heard or seen anything of Meldahl lately? I'd really like to get back down there later this fall for some fishing but i don't want to make the 2 hour drive just to get there and then find out i can't even fish there.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

AnglinMueller said:


> Anyone heard or seen anything of Meldahl lately? I'd really like to get back down there later this fall for some fishing but i don't want to make the 2 hour drive just to get there and then find out i can't even fish there.


Construction has been going on for a good while. The corner dam wall on the KY. side where most people fished is buried under riprap almost to the first gate. I have read that no bank fishing will be allowed near the dam on the KY. side, and a small 100' concrete area will be built a good ways below the dam for fisherman. I hope this has changed since I read about it earlier this year. All the construction is on the KY. side. The OH. side has not changed. I have fished both sides from a boat several times since January with poor results. Some say this project will screw up the fishing for a long time. Others may have had better luck and will give you a better report.


----------



## Fish Assassin

There is still and will continue to be good fishing below the dam. The KY side construction really hasn't had any affect on the fishing. Most peep get frustrated when they go and don't catch 100 sauger. It takes some time, just got to move around to you find them.


----------



## AnglinMueller

Are you currently able to bank fish below the dam on the KY side? Or do you have to fish farther down stream than right below it?


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

AnglinMueller said:


> Are you currently able to bank fish below the dam on the KY side? Or do you have to fish farther down stream than right below it?


The closest I've seen people fishing is where the rocks meet the beach, well below the dam.


----------



## PT-63

Place is under VIDEO SURVEILANCE,and the white crewcab truck, and the guy in the 4wheel gator. Seen boats even with the first lock discharge,Ky side no trouble.


----------



## uncadave

Not to question you, but the "security guard" in the Gator asked ME if I was allowed to be there...laughed out loud,; what security guard does that?!?!

Heading there again this weekend ;-)


----------



## PT-63

Apparently the lowman is assigned to drive the GATOR down to the beach.
I've seen him repair the orange barricade .Daily patrol I suppose. And go get 1 of the old guys that walked up to the rocks.Drove him back an followed him off the premises. I 've heard the warden still comes around too.


----------



## boonecreek

i think the first time i heard about it all, it was to be done in 2012. any body heard the letist date?


----------



## boonecreek

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> Here's some adobe attachments, plans for the hydro, etc.
> I agree w/Salmonid, and Rooster, it's a wonderful place to fish, I drive 2.5 hours to Greenup, over an hour to Markland, or 45 minutes to Meldahl, and there is such a concentration of fish, because of the dam, the turbulence, the bait, etc., that nothing I'm aware of comes close, but I'm a bank fisherman, maybe in a boat there is better.
> Having said that, let's see if I can attach these:
> 
> I have more than these two, but they are too big for this post, send me a PM w/your email, I'll email the documents, they need some sifting through, but have great insight as to what may happen at Meldahl, it'll be down a few years once they get started, will be a shame.
> The other side of the coin, IF, and I say IF, Hamilton and COE actually builds the fishing access to the gates as we now have it, and to the tailrace of the turbines, as well as the turbines, it'll be awesome, just have to be patient.
> LMJ


i miss the place bad. as the crow flies i,m only about 12 miles from the place. i wish thed open up the old air port right right below the dam on the ohio side.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

boonecreek said:


> i miss the place bad. as the crow flies i,m only about 12 miles from the place. i wish thed open up the old air port right right below the dam on the ohio side.


 What's up with the airport? I live in KY. and didn't know it existed.


----------



## fallen513

What's goin' on Bob?! Call me in the next few days... we gotta catch up man.


----------



## chadwimc

7thcorpsFA said:


> What's up with the airport? I live in KY. and didn't know it existed.


When I was a kid, there were the remains of an airstrip above the parking lot. It was made of the corregated metal plates that the SeaBees used to use to make airports during WWII. Wasn't much of an airstrip way back then...


----------



## 7thcorpsFA

fallen513 said:


> What's goin' on Bob?! Call me in the next few days... we gotta catch up man.


 Good to hear from you Bro! They've got me working 7 days a week again. Hope it's over with by spring. I'll give you a call some time this week.


----------



## boonecreek

right where the cable is where the old road is, was to be abablle to drive almost to the mouth of bear creek. old party place back in the 70,s


----------

